# Sodastream C02



## shrimpie (9 Aug 2012)

Has anyone tried sodastream CO2?
I took the dive and went for this method which uses the sodastream bottles people use to make their own fizzy drinks, it's quite good because you can go to any supermarket in the UK and they will replace the C02 bottle and only charge for the gas, it costs just £10 to refill. Here's a quick look at the set-up I've achieved with the sodastream method, currently running it on my fluval edge as a temp measure, the plants have grown extremely quick since I added the C02.















and here is the website I purchased this all from, http://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/.


----------



## Tenex (9 Aug 2012)

I have been told that it's possible to get the bottles regassed for a ~fiver at wine warehouse style outlets,  HTH


----------



## stickling100 (19 Aug 2012)

Hi 

I'm just looking into moving away from DIY co2 and onto Pressurized Co2, what size bottle are you using? did the bottle connect straight to your regulator?


----------



## shrimpie (21 Aug 2012)

It's a 60 litre. You need an sodastream adapter fitted onto the bottle, then you connect the regulator to the adapter. Then you just connect the tubing, bubble counter, diffuser then your set.  I've had mine set up for a couple of months and I've had no problems and it's very easy to control the bubble count.


----------



## PPage666 (29 Aug 2012)

I've got the same setup, very handy and compact


----------



## nayr88 (29 Aug 2012)

Page666 where did you buy that adapter, seems well overpriced for what it Is on that website 

Cheers


----------



## nayr88 (29 Aug 2012)

It looks a little odd how everyone other than me to comment on this thread which also contains a link to a sellers web page has under 5 post :/ 
Self promo?


----------



## PPage666 (1 Sep 2012)

I got mine of the mentioned website. 

I'm nothing to do with the company, I'm just trying to up my post count to 25 to see what goodies are for sale


----------



## shrimpie (5 Sep 2012)

If I was representing the company I would have taken better photos to be frank.


----------

